# red clawed crab



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is the right location to post about a red clawed crab, but here's my question...

I think these guys are so cute and would like one, but can you put them in a community tank or do they have to only be with other crabs?


----------



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

hope this helps-
http://www.geocities.com/elgecko1989/crab.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

they eat fish for dinner. and they are brackish crabs. so in short, no, they can't be housed in a regular aquarium. they fair best when kept in species only aquariums. 

P.S. this post should have been in the inverts section.


----------



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

fishbguy said:


> they eat fish for dinner. and they are brackish crabs. so in short, no, they can't be housed in a regular aquarium. they fair best when kept in species only aquariums.
> 
> P.S. this post should have been in the inverts section.


Yeah, I realized that once I posted it lol. Ah well... blonduh moment and all.  

Too bad it's not suitable for my tank. Oh well, maybe some day. Thanks for the info!


----------

